# FLIR like LUT gradients for the OBS Studio filters



## Suslik V (May 9, 2021)

Suslik V submitted a new resource:

FLIR like LUT gradients for the OBS Studio filters - IR FLIR color lookup tables



> Before (pseudo-IR image):
> View attachment 70923
> After (pseudo-IR image):
> View attachment 70922
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Suslik V (May 10, 2021)

Suslik V updated FLIR like LUT gradients for the OBS Studio filters with a new update entry:

Additional IR gradient LUT



> New "Ice and Cream" gradient for mapping infrared images.
> 
> Simplification of the LUTs (all are "full ranges" now), so names are changed if compared to v1.0
> In short - just less variants for download to not confuse the users.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Suslik V (May 11, 2021)

Suslik V updated FLIR like LUT gradients for the OBS Studio filters with a new update entry:

Additional IR gradient LUT



> New "Predator" gradient for mapping infrared images.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

